# Chi helmet



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Does anyone have an idea where to get a helment for a tiny chi. It has a head trama from birth and the owner is looking for a helmet. We are in the Phoenix, AZ area, if you know of something here.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Not a clue. Could the owner fashion something out of styrofoam cups, the plastic from butter tubs, and duct tape? Maybe line it with a bit of fleece. It wouldn't be pretty, but I think it would be effective. 

What did the vet suggest?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/588


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

katie you find the most amazing things.
trixie can you post a pic of the little furbaby?
good luck. hope that helmet works out for them.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

MUCH cuter than duct tape!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the ones Katie suggested are the ones i was going to suggest!
WONDERFULL product, there MOTORCYCLE grade, actually made to HUMAN motocycle standards.

the creator is a biker whos dog is epileptic, his dog wears his helmet all the time to avoid head injuries duing a seizure!

you can also PAINT them with the kylon fusion paint or any kind of enamal if you want to personalize!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Good find Katie 
I want to see a picture of a chihuahua wearing a helmet


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm curious about how they work with the very erect chi ears, it seems like it would hurt having them squished down. They need to make ear holes in their helmets :lol:


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

That is so neat.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the helmet doesnt actually pull on tihgt over the head, instead kinda sits high, between the ears, and is suprisingly well fit. so dont worry...no ear squishing!


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Katie said:


> I'm They need to make ear holes in their helmets :lol:


hahah that cracked me up!


----------

